# To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied?



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I am real close to ordering a new 2010 TT-S. This forum seems a bit errr... dead with current conversation. But, I don't really see any negative comments. Anyway, I would like to hear from those who own the TT-S as to any regrets or your continued lust stories after getting over the initial "new" factor.
Comments? Your feedback would be appreciated.








My Current Inspiration




_Modified by LongviewTx at 6:37 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*

Welcome. I have the TTS, and as my screen name suggests, I have an affinity towards modifications. The TTS is such a capable car that it is staggering! I APR'd it to stage1, and she has awoken! This car is fast, stable (added the Neuspeed rear sway though which was a huge help) Overall I am very, very satisfied with this car. All I could complain about is storage space, but I knew that going into the car. Zero regrets.


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (iModTTS)*

+1 
Your video are awesome.
If I don't sale my TTS I am looking to add mods like what you have so far.
So I might asked you for help.
thanks


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

No regrets, awesome car, still have yet to find something that really compares on all levels (AWD + small displacement turbocharged engine + awesome looks). I have the APR tune on mine as well, and am planning just a few more small mods. Even after owning it for over a year, the car still breaks necks when people turn their heads to look at it...unreal the attention it draws, perhaps because there still aren't a lot in the market. Good and bad things about that. Less available mods, but hold their value better and just are much less common, which I appreciate.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey, Longview, only 40 minutes from me


----------



## Awdy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

I just got my TTS three weeks ago and am absolutely loving it. Came from an Acura 3.2TL V8 engine and the TTS definitely kicks it - mine needs the DSG reflash, though. The difference in my mind is the nimbleness of how she responds and the nearly limitless mid-range. Can't actually speak about the AWD since it hasn't really rained for me to try it in yet but the corners are impressive. Honestly, the TL has an amazingly vast amount of features and so that difference between the luxury and sport car is evident, but I don't regret it and will drive her as my daily driver for some time to come (I hope).


----------



## ereiter1966 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: TTS*

Have had mine for a year, and I am still excited every time I see it in the garage or sit behind the wheel. Just did my first HPDE (first in the TTS, and first in my life) and now have a greater appreciation for just how great a car it is. I love my 20-30 minute commute and getting 28-30 mpg, my kids love climbing into the back seat when I take them to school 3 days per week (yes, it can be useful to have a back seat), and I cannot wait to get an ECU flash to unlock more of it potential. I thought I would miss having a manual as in my B5 S4, but the DSG can be addictive, and for an old fart, it is nice not to have to shift when I am drinking my coffee while texting and manipulating my iPod on my way to work (yes that last part is a joke).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Erick, you finally broke down and got flashed? Great!
This car is a pleasure to drive. A few little mods, and it approaches supercar status.
Like the others, I get excited just to drive to work. I wish I had a longer commute. As others have said, you'll have even more appreciation if you drive it on a racetrack. It's a great car.
If you think the forum is dead now, you should have been here a couple of months ago. Get the TTS, and join the show.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (BBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BBlack* »_+1 
Your video are awesome.
If I don't sale my TTS I am looking to add mods like what you have so far.
So I might asked you for help.
thanks 

Ask away my friend, I am happy to help.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_Erick, you finally broke down and got flashed? Great!


Yep, it's tuned! Nice to have over 300 ponies under the ole foot. Lol


----------



## loadedGOLF R (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*

hows the mag ride guys?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

simple question with a very simple answer...I LOVE THIS CAR MORE AND MORE EVERY DAY. I almost bought like 5 other cars that were far more expensive and faster but now im as fast if not faster than them plus nothing beats how nimble and light the car is. Put simply she's a beast and you never see any others on the road


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*To All Posters Thus Far*

Wow, well thanks. The comments are what I was hoping to hear.
I definitely know I will APR Stage 1 eventually, if not more. Some of you guys have really added alot of mods. Awdy mentioned that he still needs the "DSG reflash". Not sure what this refers to. Is there a defect in the DSG factory program or is this an upgrade from APR/others?
You guys need to post some pics of your cars. Except of course Jason who has his own video feature thing going on.
Thanks for the responses. If you haven't posted, please keep them coming.
Oh and to "NeverOEM", do you ever mountain bike at the Monkey Trails?
In today's economy, do you all consider $1,000 off MSRP on a direct order to be reasonable pricing?




_Modified by LongviewTx at 1:34 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: To All Posters Thus Far (LongviewTx)*

msrp are u talking sticker price or invoice? i got mine 2k under invoice and it was the first tt-s delivered in FL


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd say if you can get anything off MSRP (invoice price) that you'd be doing good. I tried and tried and was not able to budge them at all.
The DSG flash is just a flash that improves the responsiveness of the system - raises shift points, etc, etc. I've heard nothing but good things about it and it will probably be something I get done before too long here.
More pics of my car can be found at my site here: http://www.snowmobilefanatics.....aspx


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

MSRP is typically considered "sticker" Invoice is short for dealer Invoice, which for VAG products usually will show up as a 6% or so lower price point.
I helped "negoatiate" for my son the purchase of a 2007 Mk V GTI on December 31, 2007 for $2000 k below dealer invoice. But, it had sat on the lot for most fo the year.
I did not precieve that I could make much better negotiations with the TTS since I am ordering one than the 1000 off MSRP that I have agreement to now. Currently only one exists on any lot at dealers in Texas, and it's not the BB color that I desire.
If everyone is able to get this car at $ below *dealer invoice *then I'll be taking a tougher stance with more dealers. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Erick the Red*

This is my Fav of yours. Verrry Niiice.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't do any biking myself; but I do have my father's old bike in the garage somewhere. 
As for the DSG flash they're referring to; Unitronics does a DSG software flash that increase the torque limiter, the rev limiter, the shift speed, I believe removes the automatic downshift when at full throttle in manual mode, removes the automatic upshift when hitting the rev limiter in manual mode, AND increases the launch control RPM. Not too shabby an upgrade for $700. 
Alva has shown how much the TTS can do with just software and a downpipe. I believe he hit 12 second quarter miles with just that. Meth injection has out him pretty close to 11s; I'm more than a little impressed with that haha. 
You'll love the car I'm sure; I have a brilliant black TT 3.2L Quattro and everything about the car is fantastic. Not quite as fast as a TTS but I'm working on that...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_<snip>
If everyone is able to get this car at $ below *dealer invoice *then I'll be taking a tougher stance with more dealers. Thanks for the insights.

I'm getting mine for right around invoice but that's after an Audi supplier discount of 6%, and I think Audi actually eats a substantial proportion of that themselves so the dealer is still making money on the deal. Don't know if you (or friend or a relative who can work things for you) work for a large employer that might have a similar arrangement, but if you can find someone who can get you the Audi supplier discount, you can do ok even on an ordered car. (I ordered mine as well - I wanted Ibis White with the Baseball Optic and AMI, and couldn't find one anywhere, so I ordered in January and now it's on the boat, should be here in a month.)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*The Order is In*

Well, I bit the financial bullet. The order is placed!
Satisfied with the discount I received from the dealer in Fort Worth.
Now the wait. 
*I appreciate you all's feedback*. It helped me over the hump.
Can you term this a mid-life crisis car when you've just turned 51?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice! When are you expecting the arrival?
Bwap, wooosh and pop! Next gear.
51 also.


_Modified by Fissues at 6:29 PM 3/12/2010_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: (Fissues)*

Right, well, I don't know yet. There may exist one as ordered "in production" which may actual be in transit or in a production run. So, I may luck out and get one sooner than later. Worst case is ~ 90 to 120 days out. That won't work. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that ones already in the pipeline.


----------



## Nombre6 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: (Fissues)*

So I'm not the oldest TTSer. Enjoy every minute when you finally get it.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LongviewTx)*

Some guys on the UK TT forum are claiming that the MY11 units, for which production will begin in the summer, will have a face lift, though perhaps milder for the TTS and RS with only slightly different lights and grill, if that matters to you. (If so, I may find it a little irritating since I'll be getting my MY10 in April, but if that's all it is, then I guess not that big a deal.)


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_MSRP is typically considered "sticker" Invoice is short for dealer Invoice, which for VAG products usually will show up as a 6% or so lower price point.
I helped "negoatiate" for my son the purchase of a 2007 Mk V GTI on December 31, 2007 for $2000 k below dealer invoice. But, it had sat on the lot for most fo the year.
I did not precieve that I could make much better negotiations with the TTS since I am ordering one than the 1000 off MSRP that I have agreement to now. Currently only one exists on any lot at dealers in Texas, and it's not the BB color that I desire.
If everyone is able to get this car at $ below *dealer invoice *then I'll be taking a tougher stance with more dealers. Thanks for the insights.

Ordered a 2010 TTS roadster for $2700 CAD off the list price plus some Audi incentives, if you haggle a bit you can get them to drop the price.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (audimikey)*

I've owned mine since June 1st, 2009. Still stock everything. Not modded at all (mainly for fear of losing the factory warranty), but I'd love to get 300HP!!!! Not sure what to do. The TTS is my only fun and commute ride. I drive it close to 65 miles a day from home to my post production studio.
The car still surprises me every day and every morning it is joy to drive. I thought the novelty would wear off in a few weeks or a few months tops; but almost a year later, I am still very excited of getting in the TTS to drive it. I Love it. I sometimes find excuses to just go drive. never experienced that with a car before








I also come form an Acura car. It took a little while to get used to the lack of electronic features and extended luxury but just a few weeks later I realized I don't need them because what I wanted was a performance car and that's what I got. Plus the little sucker is an attention whore everywhere you go. Never before I've had people approaching me at gas stations while filling up the tank. Kinda weird.
The TTS DOES NOT disappoint in any way (unless you are expecting a huge back-seat) but you know that going in.
BUY IT!


----------



## mattenfeu (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*

I don't have a TTS, but a 2009 3.2 s-tronic with the new, more reactive Haldex quattro like in the TTS and the car is just fantastic. Mag ride is fantastic at high speeds to make the ride more stable, and I have never been stuck in a Montreal snowbank.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (stuart.colorist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuart.colorist* »_ The TTS DOES NOT disappoint in any way (unless you are expecting a huge back-seat) but you know that going in.
BUY IT!

Yep, Stuarts right. Time to join the family! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Well, the Audi Salesman has informed me that it will be a minimum of 90 days until the car is delivered. That's a lot of delayed gratification on my part.
With that said, I am requesting all you current owners to help me endure this time by allowing me to live vicariously through your TT-S.
Jason, your webisode installment # 3 is badly needed. But, I am sure it will be worth the wait.
Somebody go out and wash/detail their car and post "clean" pics. Or better yet, have your GF pose with bikini with your car. Either way I need some assistance here. I have watched all the YouTube "TTS" videos that there are. Thank you for your support.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha you should consider yourself lucky with your wait! I placed my order in June 2008 and waited until the end of November 2008 until my car was actually at the dealership. Although, the official order from the dealership did not hit Audi until Sept. I think, because that's when they started accepting orders.
In the same time, there was VERY little for TTS videos or information online - that's why you should consider yourself lucky!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_Well, the Audi Salesman has informed me that it will be a minimum of 90 days until the car is delivered. That's a lot of delayed gratification on my part.
With that said, I am requesting all you current owners to help me endure this time by allowing me to live vicariously through your TT-S.
Jason, your webisode installment # 3 is badly needed. But, I am sure it will be worth the wait.
Somebody go out and wash/detail their car and post "clean" pics. Or better yet, have your GF pose with bikini with your car. Either way I need some assistance here. I have watched all the YouTube "TTS" videos that there are. Thank you for your support.

Looks like mine is going to be about 90 from deposit to delivery at current pace, so this seems about right.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

WOW!!!! I was lucky







When I got mine in June 2009, the dealers were in the ****-hole and there were 2 or 3 TTS on Southern California. Mine was sitting at the dealer for over 3 months with no buyers. I remember logging in and checking almost every day if it was still there.
When I got it (with all the features on the left), I purchased it for $46,700. These days it must be ordered at full price and no dealer has it in stock. Geez!


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

So how many of you guys have your TTS chipped and have you done any 0 60 times with it chipped?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_So how many of you guys have your TTS chipped and have you done any 0 60 times with it chipped?

Mine is APR'd. I've got this little Blackberry program to measure 0-60...just haven't gotten around to do it yet. Gotta find a good "dragstrip".


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*

Great thread! Ordered a Ibis White TTS with Prestige last Saturday. Multiple dealer negotiations ended with $1,000 over Invoice (tried real hard to do better, but in Chicago there seemed to be a wall at $1,000 over). They told me it would be June before delivery. Also hoping that somehow it shows up sooner.
Really like the comments from those "still satisfied". I am coming off a Acura TL and agree that not many are out there and the wow-factor is great.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (McTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McTTS* »_Great thread! Ordered a Ibis White TTS with Prestige last Saturday. Multiple dealer negotiations ended with $1,000 over Invoice (tried real hard to do better, but in Chicago there seemed to be a wall at $1,000 over). They told me it would be June before delivery. Also hoping that somehow it shows up sooner.
Really like the comments from those "still satisfied". I am coming off a Acura TL and agree that not many are out there and the wow-factor is great.










Well, congratulations to you. I trust you will be able to endure the wait better than I am fairing.
You did better than I on pricing. I got $1525 off the MSRP, which is still ~ $1750 over dealer invoice. But, I was happy with the dealer etc... so I have no regrets.
I read the sales brochure every night from cover to cover. Pretty pathetic. I sure wish someone would post some new videos of the car soon.


_Modified by LongviewTx at 6:24 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*

Dealer tells me mine'll be here either the 12th or 15th, I'll post lots of photos.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Dealer tells me mine'll be here either the 12th or 15th, I'll post lots of photos.









Ahhh, a due date on Tax-deadline day. You'll always be able to remember the delivery date.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_
I read the sales brochure every night from cover to cover. Pretty pathetic. I sure wish someone would post some new videos of the car soon.


Haha, wow...that actually is pretty pathetic. LOL








Um, well...will be a couple more weeks before I get some new pics of mine up once I get it lowered and spacers in.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (sr_erick)*

Hey Erick, I hear you got a new mod, through the grapevine........


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (iModTTS)*

Haha, yes...a small new mod which I am thoroughly enjoying!


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (sr_erick)*

Are any of you guys leasing the TTS, if so whats the lease payment range?


----------



## zorpas (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (Liquid1.8T)*

I have mine for 1year and 5 months now, and I still think its brand new. I still have the same enthusiasm whenever I drive it, its a great feeling to plan a drive out of town on a weekend with it.
It handles great, its safe, its fast, and it has quality built. Its a design masterpiece, I love it so much, I dont think I will be selling this car for a long long time.
just a couple of pics for you guys:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Great, a TT-Talk member!


----------



## Buzzkill (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (Awdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awdy* »_I just got my TTS three weeks ago and am absolutely loving it. Came from an Acura 3.2TL V8 engine and the TTS definitely kicks it

Can I hear details on this Acura 3.2TL V8 engine car? Or is that two different car experiences you had prior to your ownership of the TTS?
Thanks.








I love the TTS.


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (LongviewTx)*

I have an '09 since Oct of last year, just had APR Stage I installed. I loved it before the tuning, I love it even more now. Even stock on the suspension, slolom handling is remarkable - especially with it not a mid-engine format. I had two s4's before this and they couldn't hold a candle to this car (And I loved the S4's at the time). Once you get Stage I installed go hunt down a Cayman S and watch the results - once you get to 4000 RPM the fun really begins


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (pdesisto1959)*

[IMG]http://i874.photobucket.com/a...www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/frown.gif[/IMG]
[URL]











_Modified by BBlack at 8:15 AM 4/30/2010_


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (BBlack)*









My racing my TTS, love it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: To TT-S Owners - Are You Still Satisfied? (Caliber)*

Well, if we're showing off...








BTW, are your windows tinted and closed?


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> BTW, are your windows tinted and closed?


 Tint is fine, it's not limo tint or something and it rains in Seattle so keeping it up during the rain is a good idea for a nice car. We have automatic windows for a reason.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

After driving the car for over 5000 miles I do love it still and it turns head everywhere, especially being Sprint Blue. What makes it more unique is the color has been discontinued. The interior fit and finish is superb, easily as good as cars twice as expensive. Bose system is great for such a little car and needs no upgrades. Love the convenience of the hatch.

But I do have some gripes. Even with APR stage 1, the power is a little low. Doesn't feel like 300+ hp. The turbo lag has a lot to do with this, as does the slow S-tronic response while in D. Shifting to S is great for response, but sometimes too racy for everyday driving. Need a setting in between. I'm also only getting 24mpg with mostly highway miles.

The car handles great for it's weight distribution, but could definitely use some suspension tuning to dial out the understeer. Mag ride works great but I find the stock setting already rattles my fillings enough. Not using this feature as much as I thought I would.

The Continental run flats are very noisy but I am interested to see how different tires would perform. The stock 255's are plenty of rubber but would like to look into some 18x9.5 with 265's. Quattro performs well enough in the dry. Wide tires and rain still challenges it sometimes.

Overall I'm still very happy with my purchase. The TTS provides a combination of sportiness, convenience, safety, engineering and luxury that can't be found in any other car in its price range.

However if I had about double the budget, I'd look into getting a used V8 Vantage and an A4 daily driver.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

arm1tage, you are in need of a bigger rear swaybar! no affect on ride quality, BIG affect on weight distribution! just like our mkIs!! and for lag, letting the car breath helps the most: intake, exhaust. didn't so much increase ultimate power (of course there's some), but really spools it up quick! and since the stock wheels aren't so light, if you do go to 18 x 9.5 getting down to the 20lbs or less range will help on responsiveness in all areas. adding more rubber might add the negatives of heavier tires over added grip.


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*cars sold*

As you all know I been trying to sale my 09 TTS.
There was lots of interested buyer but no one commit to saying yes.

So I sold it to the Dealer or as you know trade it in for a very low low price. 

*$36,000*

VIN: TRUUF38J191020656 

1 week later its post on cars dot com and being sold at a Audi dealer ship in VA.
They asking $46k. I am posting this to help another fellow buyer. 
Meaning if you want to buy a 09 TTS. You can try to negotiate the price since I told you how much they paid for it.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

BBlack said:


> As you all know I been trying to sale my 09 TTS.
> There was lots of interested buyer but no one commit to saying yes.
> 
> So I sold it to the Dealer or as you know trade it in for a very low low price.
> ...


You are a good man. That 's an invaluable tip.
Hopefully you are not sad about it.


----------

